# Slip couplings



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why do they cost more?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Why do they cost more?


Because fewer less-stop couplings sold.

Mark


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Why do they cost more?


You didn't know that? I thought everyone knew that. :laughing:
Yes like first answer less are sold. Maybe there a tad harder to manufacture. 
Reminds me of an abs 4inch street 1/16 vs a regular one. Ouch


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

because they know they GOT-YA


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Why do they cost more?


Welcome to "that's life"


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Because they *can* charge more for them


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Because they can charge more for them


And because they know you will pay more.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> because they know they GOT-YA


 






Exactly. When you're in a sort of a pickle, you'll pay.

That is what we were taught in sales class. People will pay to have their 'pain' removed. A leaky faucet for a day or two, not such a big deal. But if it's really driving the customer crazy, he hears it dripping at night, he's tried to repair it himself unsuccessfully, his wife is on his back to get it repaird professionally and why is he being so cheap, blah, blah, blah.....When the plumber shows up, he will open his wallet and pay to have his 'pain' removed.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

Like why a 30 gal heater cost more than a 40 less demand


----------

